# Firefly Roaster



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, did search but couldn't find anything. Was wondering people's thoughts on the Firefly roaster now on Kickstarter? Looks a bit steam punk, so am not sure if it's all style but price seems ok. Really want to grab a good investment in a coffee Kickstarter and roasting is my next big aim.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1139033326/firefly-home-coffee-roaster


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I watched both the Videos...difficult to know, the pledges are not much money if you can "afford" to lose the money. The beans in the video looked very, very dark and in the video below th main one, where he was emptying beans from the roaster, it was obviously staged as the roaster wasn't hot, and he could touch all parts of it.

Perhaps it's very dark because it's hard to get an even roast...or it might be that's how he roasts.

Looks fun, but not really enough information to know how well it might work...he loaded 211g of beans so capacity is not too bad. Certainly looks like it could be fun, although I'm guessing the project might over run because of approvals and design difficulties.


----------



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, I'd noticed how dark the beans were. I generally like a darkish roast. More worried that this will end up being more style than substance. That said, I suppose that's the risk of getting in on the ground. Niche grinder cost about half of current RRP as a Kickstarter I think.


----------



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

I liked the look of this and was wondering what others thought too - did also notice the dark roast! With kickstarter, if you pledge and they get the money, but can't actually bring the product to market, do you lose your money? I feel it could be an interesting and cheap option.


----------



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

Never invested in a bad Kickstarter so not really sure what happens. If it doesn't meet the funding target then it will be a refund.

my big practical worry is how much it would be to ship from Washington?!


----------

